# Weird effects of MJ - Does anyone get this?



## bobby99 (Feb 20, 2006)

Whenever I smoke pot, If I take ONE HIT, my eyes roll up into my head, turn bloodshot, and I get extremely high for about 5 minutes and this all happens even before I exhale.  Then I get very serious and tired...which is weird because I'm usually care-free...my friends tell me I'm a reverse-stoner and that I'm always high, except for when I smoke pot.  I can take a very small hit, (in bowl terms, about 1/10th of a bowl,) I get pretty chill high, but it only lasts for a couple of minutes as well.  

I need to know if this happens to other people...The immediate high from one hit followed by the bad crash.  

Please let me know!!


----------



## bobby99 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just a side note, I've basically quit because obviously I don't enjoy it, which sucks because all my friends seem to think it's the best thing ever.  So I occassionally try it, say once every 6 months, to see if my body has changed and I can experience it.  but to no avail.  

Before that, I used to do it every day, and I'd have the same thing happen...


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2006)

hey bobby, different metabolism react to substances in different manners/degrees. If you aren't happy with your reaction to pot, don't let peer pressure suade you into it. It is and should be a matter of "personal choice". 


> my friends tell me I'm a reverse-stoner and that I'm always high, except for when I smoke pot.


hell, enjoy it!!


----------



## stoner123 (Mar 1, 2006)

your smoking bad shit, the burnout you aquire is from all the nasty shit in the bud that ranges from tars to plant sugars.

 i GUARANTEE  that if you smoke some extremely well grown and cured bud or some nice hash, you would have a much better time


----------



## mastashake (Mar 2, 2006)

I bet it is all in your head.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 2, 2006)

bobby99 said:
			
		

> Whenever I smoke pot, If I take ONE HIT, my eyes roll up into my head, turn bloodshot, and I get extremely high for about 5 minutes and *this all happens even before I exhale*.



You can hold your breath for 5 minutes?
The world record is like 8 minutes.
Maybe you should not hold your breath for 5 minutes after you take a toke.

I think it may be metabolic also.

Good health to you.


----------



## Insane (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with Hick. If you don't enjoy smoking pot, then don't smoke it. If someday you find that you do enjoy smoking pot, then all the power to ya man 

PS Your friends should understand "No I don't smoke, but thanks anyway"


----------



## DimeZ (Mar 9, 2006)

bobby99 your smoking what I like to call B A P........ bad ass product.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

youl know how good your weeds is by the taste ,high,color,your probaly smoking that mexican shit.
that shit is garbage


----------



## Vanilla_Fudge (Apr 4, 2006)

Man ive toked lots of that mexican buds and I always got a nice normal high but not much compared 2 the buds i can get now that keep me blazed for 4 hours an


----------



## BkPhate (Apr 22, 2006)

The dirty dirty Schwaaaagggg.


----------



## skateNsmoke (Apr 23, 2006)

if u hold ur hit in for 5 mins and u say before u exhale u feel high? that could jus be gettin light headed like if i take a breath and hold it while i stretch i get an extreme light head ive passed out in the middle of class doin that but ya people all react different to mj maybe try getting some good dank homegrown and try it cause my brother used to kinda get the same thing he said his high was the worst trip but after i made him smoke it with me for like a month he didnt trip anymore and he started to enjoy getting high now hes a regular toker power to ya


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 25, 2006)

if you dont want to get high, you probably will never enjoy doin it.


----------



## Ganj (Jun 26, 2006)

Sure he will.


----------



## Renzore101 (May 7, 2008)

i second mastashakes notion its all in ur head dude


----------



## slowmo77 (May 7, 2008)

try hitting it more than once!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 8, 2008)

you need some two toke cool bro!


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

> i second mastashakes notion its all in ur head dude





> try hitting it more than once!





> you need some two toke cool bro!


Falling on deaf ears I think, booby99 has been gone for over 2 years


----------

